
Things we learnt trying and failing to build an e-commerce platform - charlieirish
http://writing.makeshift.io/pieces/things-we-learnt-trying-and-failing-to-build-an-e-commerce-platform-for-selling-digital-goods
======
mmsimanga
Great post, I kinder learnt some similar lessons with a part time project I
was working on. Similar concept, get people in Africa to sell stuff online.
You wouldn't believe the payment processing issues I encountered and trying to
cater for users to sell "anything".

